# UPC upping prices



## Frank (3 Jan 2015)

I got a mail from UPC saying they are upping the price by €7.01 a month

This is a 9 % increase, I plan to ring them on Monday as I meant to do anyway.

They have said they will increase my phone mins from 150 to 300
I never use the landline only have it for an on call obligation in work.

Did anyone else get this mail.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2015)

UPC are hiking charges for most customers. Increases seem to be on average in the order of a whopping €100 per year. 

I am going to cancel my multi room subscription. Don't need it anymore. 

If you ring UPC and say you are cancelling, they will probably cut you a deal.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Jan 2015)

I didn't get anything yet, but there's a thread about it over on Boards.ie: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=93654904#post93654904


----------



## Bronco Lane (4 Jan 2015)

I got my annual UPC bill for my basic TV package that was c€415 last year just before Christmas. It is exactly the same for the coming year. No change for me but I may yet get some sort of notification in the post. Only being able to get the new UTV Ireland with all it's re-runs of old TV programmes does not appeal to me. I would rather have the old UTV as well. Definitely time to explore satellite TV.


----------



## thedaddyman (4 Jan 2015)

I have the full horizon package (phone, broadband and TV) + BT sport costing me €112 per month. Contacted them tonight and registered for my UPC. If I cancel my phone part of the package it'll save me €10 per month + registering for my UPC will save another €3.50. That should cancel out the rises. However the rep I was chatting to online said I should contact their customer care team once I get the email on the actual rises to see if there are any other deals available


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> I should contact their customer care team once I get the email on the actual rises to see if there are any other deals available



If you were not registered for My UPC, at the time of the hike, you will probably get a paper letter notification rather than an email.


----------



## horusd (5 Jan 2015)

I got notification of a rise of €2.01 (??) pm today.  I had rung UPC last month to DOWNGRADE from 120 MB to 60 and to get rid of the phone package. They (reluctantly) did this but when I got my bill they had imposed a €10 downgrade charge which wasn't mentioned in the phone call.  I'm pretty cheesed with this company. I left them a number of yrs ago for similar reasons and will likely leave them again.  Anyone recommend another good provider?


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2015)

Do you have TV with UPC or just broadband?


----------



## horusd (5 Jan 2015)

I have BB & fone CiaranT.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2015)

What are you now paying for your 60 MB broadband? 

You are now in a new 12 month contact so switching is not an option unless you want to pay an exit fee of 200 EUR.


----------



## horusd (5 Jan 2015)

I am paying €37.00 for BB & evening calls. I don't require calls as I have an unlimited mobile package. I'm not tied into the new contract as this qualifies as a substantial change (this is noted in the email increasing the amount).  The following is the text.  It should be noted by others who may believe they are locked into a contract period.

"We really hope you want to continue enjoying all the great value entertainment you get from us. But if you wish you can downgrade or cancel your service within 30 days of receipt of this notice without any penalty or cancellation fee."


----------



## flowerman (6 Jan 2015)

Just got the email about the price increase.
My email also says that from February 1st that Im being transfered onto "anytime" calls package so I can call a national number any time of the day for free.
At the moment Im only allowed to call a local or national number for free from 7pm-7am so this upgrade suits me fine.

* Calls anytime of the day 
We’re upgrading your Freetime World Home Phone Pack from 1 February 2015 to include free local and national calls at any time of the day, not just off peak times. *


----------



## Frank (6 Jan 2015)

www.upc.ie has been down for several days too.

Afraid of a backlash perhaps.

Must give them a ring and give out.


----------



## flowerman (6 Jan 2015)

Frank said:


> www.upc.ie has been down for several days too.
> 
> Afraid of a backlash perhaps.
> 
> *Must give them a ring and give out.*



You wont be able to my friend,even their freephone 1908 customer care number has been disabled.


----------



## PolkaDot (6 Jan 2015)

I have no problem getting on www.upc.ie? Not sure why you're saying it's been down for several days? I was on it yesterday too.


----------



## flowerman (6 Jan 2015)

PolkaDot said:


> I have no problem getting on www.upc.ie? Not sure why you're saying it's been down for several days? I was on it yesterday too.



I just managed to get a hold of UPC by calling their direct land line number,01 245 8000.
Chap on the phone told me that they were having problems with their website yesterday and today and they were also being inundated with so many calls that it caused their 1908 number to go down for a while.

He confirmed to me that I will get a price increase of 7 euro a month from February 2nd but that Im being automaticly upgraded to freetime anywhere calls as a "good will gesture" by UPC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2015)

Another number for UPC that takes you directly through to their loyalty team is 061 272190. 



flowerman said:


> He confirmed to me that I will get a price increase of 7 euro a month from February 2nd but that Im being automaticly upgraded to freetime anywhere calls as a "good will gesture" by UPC.



Not a great incentive. Did UPC offer a lower price?


----------



## flowerman (6 Jan 2015)

CiaranT said:


> Another number for UPC that takes you directly through to their loyalty team is 061 272190.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great incentive. *Did UPC offer a lower price?*



I asked about it and he told me to ring back on the 2nd February.


----------



## dub_nerd (7 Jan 2015)

I got the email from UPC. I am not currently tied into any contract (the one they sprang on me implicitly when I bought the Horizon box expired in November). If I _don't_ phone them to decline the latest "offer" am I  implicitly accepting a new 12-month contract, or do I remain contract free?

The increase is only €1.99, but I want to remain contract free because I intend to ditch their TV service.


----------



## PolkaDot (7 Jan 2015)

If you do absolutely nothing in response to this price increase, then I'm pretty sure you're not signing up to a new contract.

Beware however, that UPC are following up the price increase emails with another email saying you can now get a better value bundle for the same price, offering you more bla bla bla.

If you "Claim" this new bundle offer, then you will have signed up to a new contract.


----------



## flowerman (7 Jan 2015)

CiaranT said:


> Another number for UPC that takes you directly through to their loyalty team is 061 272190.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great incentive. Did UPC offer a lower price?



I decided to ring the customer loyalty number this afternoon and I got a nice lady on the phone.
I said I wasnt happy at only joining UPC last month and now being hit with a price increase of 7 euro a month.I said that I was told by the original sales agent that my price would be fixed for the 12 months and I wouldnt get any price increases.
After a bit of talking on the phone she offered me 120mb broadband with free anytime local,national and worldwide calls  for 30 euro a month.

I was currently on 60mb broadband and free offpeak calls only for 37 euro a month,so Im happy with this new better deal now.

I just tested my BB speeds and it seems that Im only getting 93mb bb and not the full 120mb bb.But I cant complain after the disaster of a time I had with Eircom.

Download Speed: *93509* kbps (11688.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *12015* kbps (1501.9 KB/sec transfer rate)







One little catch though..................................
If I were to leave UPC before the 12 months is up then I would be hit with a 200 euro cancelation fee.


----------



## horusd (7 Jan 2015)

dub_nerd said:


> I got the email from UPC. I am not currently tied into any contract (the one they sprang on me implicitly when I bought the Horizon box expired in November). If I _don't_ phone them to decline the latest "offer" am I  implicitly accepting a new 12-month contract, or do I remain contract free?
> 
> The increase is only €1.99, but I want to remain contract free because I intend to ditch their TV service.


AFAIK you ARE linked into a contract UNLESS you decline it within 30 days of the notice.   In the letter I rec.d it stated:  

"We really hope you want to continue enjoying all the great value entertainment you get from us. But if you wish you can downgrade or cancel your service within 30 days of receipt of this notice without any penalty or cancellation fee.
We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your continued custom and for selecting UPC."


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2015)

flowerman said:


> I just tested my BB speeds and it seems that Im only getting 93mb bb and not the full 120mb bb.



120Mb is the maximum theoretical limit the line can handle, it's very rare conditions will allow you to reach that.


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2015)

horusd said:


> AFAIK you ARE linked into a contract UNLESS you decline it within 30 days of the notice.



If you are currently within a contract period, that same period still applies. If you're out of contract, that will remain the case. Not declining this amendment does not tie you into a new contract period.


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2015)

Leo said:


> 120Mb is the maximum theoretical limit the line can handle, it's very rare conditions will allow you to reach that.


I don't think that's true on UPC, where they now can offer 240 Mbps, and could probably double that again if they wanted. When I do a speed test I get 120 Mbps pretty much without fail.


----------



## Leo (8 Jan 2015)

dub_nerd said:


> I don't think that's true on UPC, where they now can offer 240 Mbps, and could probably double that again if they wanted. When I do a speed test I get 120 Mbps pretty much without fail.



What I meant was that when you sign up to a package offering X Mb, the X is the maximum you're going to see. You may get it, but in the majority of cases you won't. Cable can support up to about 400 Mb/s, but you're not getting that any time soon.


----------



## flowerman (8 Jan 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> I have the full horizon package (phone, broadband and TV) + BT sport costing me €112 per month. Contacted them tonight and registered for my UPC. If I cancel my phone part of the package it'll save me €10 per month + registering for my UPC will save another €3.50. That should cancel out the rises. However the rep I was chatting to online said I should contact their customer care team once I get the email on the actual rises to see if there are any other deals available


----------



## flowerman (8 Jan 2015)

Well all I know is that Im a happy camper,so too is my wife and our daughter with the 120mb bb and free phone call package.So if they are happy then Im happy.


----------



## flowerman (23 Jan 2015)

Just a quick heads up here with regards to Eircom and any members here who are with Eircom at the moment.


Eircom are ramping up their prices from April 15th this year.New customers and also customers with existing contracts will be hit for the new increased charges.

Broadband bundles are going up by 5 euro a month.

Certain phone call rate packages will be increased too.


And from June Eircom will remove SMS text alerts from all Eircom land lines,this will affect people with Eircom landlines connected to their alarm systems.


----------

